# لدي قوالب شل مولد مسننات و اريد عملية صب لها في اي دوله عربيه



## خالد ابوساره (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم _ عندي قوالب شل مولد مسننات تم صناعتها في الهند والان ابحث عن شركة لانتاج المسننات لي _ اتمنى افادتي كما ارغب ان تكون في دوله عربيه لقرب المسافه والشحن _ دمتم بخير


----------



## yasernor (25 فبراير 2012)

+01118111371عندنا استعداد للصب لى اى خامة تحدده[email protected]


----------

